
Show HN: Vue.js docs perf audit - denar90
https://medium.com/@denar90/vue-js-docs-performance-audit-e89b11dfc43
======
denar90
I've formalized a bit thoughts in PR
[https://github.com/vuejs/vuejs.org/pull/1057](https://github.com/vuejs/vuejs.org/pull/1057)
for vuejs.org I think it's kinda handy stuff for improving speed on 3g
connection, especially for docs (not just vue.js)

